# eBay und Java????



## CPD (30. Jul 2004)

Nabend,

ich bin verzweifelt und benötige dringend Hilfe!!!

Jetzt habe ich endlich meine paar private eBay Angebote fertig gestellt, aber es funktioniert nicht so wie ich es will. Ich benutze eine Funktion die beim Anklicken eines Bildes ein PopUp Fenster öffnet, in der ein großes Bild erscheint.

Offline auf meinem Rechner läuft alles top, nur bei eBay will IE das Fenster nicht mehr anzeigen. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass eBay das verboten hat. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung im IE: Zeile 643 .... Fehler: Zugriff verweigert. Tja, ich würde den Mist nun seeehr gern umgehen. Hat jemand da eine Idee was ich ändern könnte oder auf welche Funktionen die ebay Scripte anspringen?????

Hier der Script:


```
<script language=javascript>
var fensterid = null;

function zeige_bild (bildurl, bildbreite, bildhoehe, bildname, bgoption)
{
screenbreite = screen.width;
screenhoehe = screen.height;

bildbreite = bildbreite + 20;
bildhoehe = bildhoehe + 25;

if (fensterid)
{
fensterid.close ();
}

if (screenbreite<bildbreite || screenhoehe<bildhoehe)
{
fensterid = window.open ('about:blank', 'JoJoThumb', "dependent=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,directories=n o,status=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,copyhisto ry=no,width=" + (screenbreite-100) + ",height=" + (screenhoehe -100) + ",left=0,top=0");
}
else
{
xoffset = (screenbreite - bildbreite) / 2;
yoffset = (screenhoehe - bildhoehe) / 2;
fensterid = window.open ('about:blank', 'JoJoThumb', "dependent=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,directories=n o,status=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,copyhistory =no,width=" + bildbreite + ",height=" + bildhoehe + "," + "left=" + xoffset + ",top=" + yoffset);
}

fensterid.document.open ();
fensterid.document.write ('<html><head><title>' + bildname + '</title></head>');
fensterid.document.write ('<body ' + bgoption + '>[url="javascript:self.close()"]<div align="center">[img]' + bildurl + '[/img]</div>[/url]</body></html>');
fensterid.document.close();

fensterid.focus();
}
</script>
```

nun, jemand eine Idee???????? ich wäre suuper Dankbar.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Reality (30. Jul 2004)

Hi,
du hast Java mit JavaScript verwechselt. Java ist eine Programmiersprache!
Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass du

```
<script language=javascript>
```
anstatt

```
<script language="javascript">
```
geschrieben hast.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jul 2004)

CPD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist schon bewusst, dass eBay das verboten hat.


Dann halte Dich einfach an die eBay-Regeln. Wir geben hier keine Tipps, die helfen sollen, aufgestellte Regeln zu verletzen oder zu umgehen.


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2004)

also soweit ich weiss wurden PopUp Fenster nicht explizit verboten, oder gar Javascripte. Es gibt halt nur irgendwelche Funktionen die ebay aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt hat. Aber genau diese tauchen anscheinend in mein Script auf. Ich benutze ja noch ein anderes Script in der Seite, und der läuft ja prima.

Sorry, aber ich war einfach zu müde um mich exakt ausdücken zu können.


```
<script language="javascript">
```
hat nicht funktioniert

Wäre super wenn jemand doch noch was rausfinden könntens!

Danke ,
CPD


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2004)

ah da hab ich was bei eBay dazu gefunden:

*  eBay unterbindet die Verwendung folgender JavaScript Funktionen:

    Scripts, die Cookies setzen oder auslesen können
    Scripts, die den Besucher von eBay zu einem anderen Internet-Angebot weiterleiten
    JavaScript Includes
    Außerdem werden keine "iframe"-Tags akzeptiert.

    Möglicherweise sind sich die Mitglieder bei der Verwendung dieser JavaScripts nicht bewusst, dass sie damit die Funktionalität von eBay beeinträchtigen. Um den allgemeinen Sicherheitsbedürfnissen Rechnung zu tragen, ist die Verwendung dieser JavaScripts daher untersagt.

    Versuche, unerlaubte Scripts zu verwenden, ziehen folgende Fehlermeldung nach sich: "Disallowed JavaScript / HTML Syntax". Das Einstellen des Artikels mit diesem Script ist nicht möglich.

    Andere JavaScript-Fehlermeldungen deuten auf Fehler hin, die nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung unerlaubter Scripts stehen.
*

Jo, tja, also beim Einstellen hat ja eBay nicht gemeckert. Ich habe auch keine includes oder ähnliches.

hmmmmm.................


----------

